# I'm soo confused...luteal phases...ovulation...irregular periods...



## SaraAbi

Hi Ladies this is my first post in here.

I've always had irregular periods and getting pregnant with Abi took 11 months which I know is nothing really but next time i wanna understand it all better to see if I can speed things up a bit. Now ive read all this stuff about ewcm and ovulation and then about the luteal phase which I read is always the same length is that right even if my periods are irregular? I've got 2 period tracker apps on my iPhone which say that my average cycle is 39 days but they never say I'm ovulating at the same time? on one I can set my luteal phase but I don't know what to set it too.

Help...


----------



## Kates1122

my LP changed pretty much every month when i was ttc. only by a day or so usually. if u want to get to know ur cycle you should try fertilityfriend.com if thats one u are already using, just disregard this lol


----------



## anniepie

I can really recommend reading Taking Charge of your Fertility- so informative. Have you tried charting- temps, CM, CP (if you want)- worth doing I think if you're unsure about your cycles- it should tell you when you're fertile period is, and if you've O'd.

They do say that if you have irregular periods, it's your follicular phase (the bit pre-ovulation) that changes, and that a woman's LP doesn't change more than a day either way. Therefore, if you have a particularly long (for you) period, it means you O'd late, or short, means you O'd early. Understanding this will help you understand when to DTD. Also, checking CM, as you say will help you determine when you are fertile- without EWCM the little :spermy: won't be able to stay alive to find the egg...this normally appears as you approach O.

Hope this helps, but I'd def recommend charting rather than relying on average cycle lengths...


----------



## anniepie

PS, FF has a course to teach you all about charting, and they have an iPhone version of it, that I downloaded to do- very good!


----------



## MackMomma8

I second anniepie 100%. :thumbup: TCOYF will tell you everything you need to know about how to chart your cycles. :) I use FF, and it's super easy and it pinpoints O-day for you if you chart it all right.


----------



## puppymom

SaraAbi said:


> Hi Ladies this is my first post in here.
> 
> I've always had irregular periods and getting pregnant with Abi took 11 months which I know is nothing really but next time i wanna understand it all better to see if I can speed things up a bit. Now ive read all this stuff about ewcm and ovulation and then about the luteal phase which I read is always the same length is that right even if my periods are irregular? I've got 2 period tracker apps on my iPhone which say that my average cycle is 39 days but they never say I'm ovulating at the same time? on one I can set my luteal phase but I don't know what to set it too.
> 
> Help...

Your LP should generally be the same length, give or take a day. This should not change, regardless of irregular cycles. What does change is the length of time between AF and Ovulation. If you know when you ovulate, you can count from the day after until the first day of AF, and that will give you a general length of time for it. Otherwise, the best bet would be to chart, and track your temp. and CM.


----------

